# What are you listening to....the 7th Chapter.



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2007)

Metallica - Creeping Death


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2007)

Audioslave - I am the Highway


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2007)

Godsmack - Temptation


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2007)

Metallica - Creeping Death (Live)


----------



## Heinz (May 25, 2007)

Fuel - Metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2007)

Slayer - Seasons In The Abyss


----------



## Heinz (May 25, 2007)

What breaks a heart - Joe Satriani


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2007)

Godsmack - Shine Down


----------



## Saberstrike (May 27, 2007)

Brick House- Commodores, going into:

Immigrant Song- Led Zeppelin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe - Milkmans Son


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2007)

Shinedown - Lost in the Crowd


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2007)

HIM - Wicked Games


----------



## Heinz (May 27, 2007)

Got the time - Anthrax


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2007)

Rush - Show Don't Tell


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2007)

Therapy? - Die Laughing


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2007)

Deep Purple - Woman from Tokyo


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2007)

New nightwish samples


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 29, 2007)

Joe Satriani- Extremist


----------



## Löwe (May 29, 2007)

Propagandhi - A Speculative Fiction


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2007)

Soundgarden - Like Suicide


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 29, 2007)

America- Ventura Highway, Sister Golden Hair, 

The Police- Message in a bottle, Don't stand so close to me


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2007)

toxicity - SOAD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2007)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2007)

AC/DC - Two's Up


----------



## Saberstrike (May 29, 2007)

Immigrant Song- Led Zeppelin

into...

Enter Sandman- Metallica


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2007)

Harvester of Sorrow - Metallica

Live 2006 in Durban


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2007)

Machine Head - Empirium


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 30, 2007)

Eminem- When Im Gone


----------



## Heinz (May 31, 2007)

Ace of Spades - motorhead


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 1, 2007)

Electric Six - Germans in Mexico


----------



## Heinz (Jun 1, 2007)

Ghost Love Score - Nightwish


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2007)

David Gilmour- Coming Back to Life


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2007)

Soundgarden - All Your Lies


----------



## Heinz (Jun 3, 2007)

New Blues - Joe Satriani


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2007)

Big D and the Kids Table- Fatman


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2007)

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls (Live)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2007)

Funkadelic- Maggot Brain


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2007)

Sixpounder - Children of Bodom


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2007)

Maceo Parker- Cold Sweat


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2007)

Blackened - Metallica


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2007)

Maceo Parker- Keep On Marching


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2007)

BMV 1041 in Am, allegro - JS bach


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 4, 2007)

Foo Fighters- Best of You


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2007)

Mad Caddies- Backyard


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2007)

We Are Not Alone - Frank Zappa


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2007)

Tower of power- Knock Yourself Out


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2007)

Muse - Plug in Baby


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2007)

Smashing Pumpkins - Zero


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 4, 2007)

Caliban - the Awakening


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2007)

The Offspring- Mota


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on Parade


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2007)

Chords of Life - joe satriani


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 5, 2007)

Mahavishnu Orchestra- Miles Beyond


----------



## Heinz (Jun 5, 2007)

Wes Montgomary - West Coast Blues


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2007)

AC/DC - Show Business


----------



## Heinz (Jun 5, 2007)

Suddenly I see - KT tunstall


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 5, 2007)

Sublime- Chica me Tipo
now Cannonball Addrerley- Sermonette


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2007)

DIO - Holy Diver


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2007)

Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 5, 2007)

Pink Floyd- Shine on you Crazy Diamond part 2


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2007)

Deep Purple - Sail Away


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 5, 2007)

Less Than Jake- Son of Dick
now Barenaked ladies- Call and Answer


----------



## Erich (Jun 5, 2007)

Godsmack............numerous LOUD live tunes


----------



## Heinz (Jun 6, 2007)

Fuel - Metallica ( live )


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 6, 2007)

Dance hall Crashers- GO


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2007)

Deep Purple - Hard Lovin' Man


----------



## Heinz (Jun 6, 2007)

As time goes by - Frank Sinatra


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2007)

Machine Head - Imperium


----------



## Heinz (Jun 6, 2007)

Pantera - **** the world 
( possibly the best metal song name  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2007)

Iced Earth - Angels Holocaust


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2007)

Rush - Lessons


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2007)

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 6, 2007)

Easy All-Stars- Us and Them
(Listening to their cover of Dark Side of the Moon- Dub Side of the Moon)


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2007)

Audioslave - The Worm


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 6, 2007)

Van Halen- Hot for Teacher
not AC/DC- TNT


----------



## Heinz (Jun 7, 2007)

As time goes by - Sinatra


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 7, 2007)

Bowling for Soup- You and me


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2007)

Snow Patrol - Hands Open


----------



## Heinz (Jun 7, 2007)

Lonely day - SOAD


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 7, 2007)

The Toasters- Don't Let the B astards Grind You Down


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2007)

Twisted Sister - Where Not Gonna Take it.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 7, 2007)

Deep Purple- Child in Time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Daughter


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2007)

Deep Purple - Truth Hurts


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 7, 2007)

BACKSTREET BOYS- As Long As You Love Me


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 7, 2007)

Killing Joke - Hosannas from the Basement


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 7, 2007)

102first_hussars said:


> BACKSTREET BOYS- As Long As You Love Me



You are SICK, sick I tell ya! 

Nightwish - Nemo


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2007)

Metallica - One (Live)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 7, 2007)

Less Than Jake- Krazy Glue


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 8, 2007)

Cyrano said:


> You are SICK, sick I tell ya!
> 
> Nightwish - Nemo



Thought id wake this thread a bit


Boy George- Give me time!!!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 8, 2007)

Van Halen- Jump


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 8, 2007)

With or Without you- U2


----------



## Heinz (Jun 8, 2007)

Punch me I bleed - children of bodom


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2007)

Deep Purple - Nobody's Home


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 8, 2007)

The Specials- Too Much Too Young


----------



## Heinz (Jun 9, 2007)

chop suey - SOAD


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 9, 2007)

Sabbath bloddy sabbath- Metallica


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2007)

Iron Maiden- Run To The Hills


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2007)

Rush - Shapes of Things


----------



## Heinz (Jun 9, 2007)

Bleed for me- Black Label Society


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2007)

Black Sabbath - The Warning


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2007)

Pink Floyd- The Fletcher Memorial Home


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2007)

Pirates of Caribbean III - soundtrack.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2007)

AC/DC - That's the Way I Wanna Rock Roll


----------



## Heinz (Jun 9, 2007)

Harvester of sorrow - metallica (live)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 10, 2007)

Dragonforce- Cry For Eternity


----------



## Heinz (Jun 10, 2007)

Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2007)

Rammstein - Engel


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 10, 2007)

Miles Davis- Hand Jive (Second Alternate Take)


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2007)

Nirvana - All Apologies


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2007)

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## Heinz (Jun 11, 2007)

chop suey - Soad

( stuck in my head at the moment )


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 11, 2007)

Def Leppard- Armageddon It


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2007)

Audioslave - Be Yourself


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

Pantera - Cowboys from Hell


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2007)

Metallica - Wasting My Hate


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

Mercury Switch - Hollow Ayes


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 11, 2007)

James Brown- Living in America
just changed to Sublime- Pool Shark


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

Lamb of God - Rednecks


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Red Mosquito


----------



## Heinz (Jun 12, 2007)

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2007)

Metallica - Cure


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2007)

Journey - Wheel in the Sky


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2007)

Soundgarden - Blow Up the Outside World


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2007)

Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 12, 2007)

John Coltrane- Blue Train


----------



## PearlJamNoCode (Jun 12, 2007)

My Morning Jacket - One Big Holiday


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2007)

Deep Purple - Junkyard Blues


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 12, 2007)

Bison- Panini
(From their new album Dark Side of the Moo)


----------



## Heinz (Jun 13, 2007)

Metallica - Outlaw Torn


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 13, 2007)

Keine Lust by Rammstein


----------



## Heinz (Jun 13, 2007)

Metallica - Poor Twisted me


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 13, 2007)

Muse- Plug In Baby


----------



## Heinz (Jun 13, 2007)

Concerto For Violin and strings in A minor, BWV 1041 allegro


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 13, 2007)

Astronomy - Metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 13, 2007)

Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2007)

Metallica - Tuesday's Gone


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 13, 2007)

Before I forget - Slipknot


----------



## Heinz (Jun 13, 2007)

ronnie - metallica


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 13, 2007)

AC/DC- Walk All Over You


----------



## Heinz (Jun 13, 2007)

mouth for war - pantera


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2007)

Rush - Carve Away the Stone


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2007)

Alice in Chains - Would


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 13, 2007)

Cannonball Adderly- Sams Tune


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Deep


----------



## Heinz (Jun 13, 2007)

its Been a while - Staind


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 14, 2007)

Through the Fire and the Flames- Dragonforce


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 14, 2007)

Good choice!
Mark Foggo's Skasters- Weirdos


----------



## Heinz (Jun 14, 2007)

Opeth - Harvest

Yep Fire and Flames rocks.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 14, 2007)

Dragonforce is one of my fave bands! Nice to see some other Dragonforce fans as well

Enter Sandman- Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2007)

Metallica - The Call of Ktulu (Live)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 14, 2007)

Modern Day Jazz Stories- Dont 'xplain


----------



## Heinz (Jun 14, 2007)

Cigero - SOAD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2007)

Godsmack - Shinedown


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2007)

AC/DC - You Ain't Got a Hold on Me


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 14, 2007)

Tower of Power- You Struck My Main Nerve


----------



## Heinz (Jun 15, 2007)

Terror and HUbris - lamb of god


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 15, 2007)

laichzeit- Rammstein


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 15, 2007)

Ian Drury and the Blockheads- Plaistow Patricia


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 15, 2007)

Bohemian Rhapsody- Queen (Queen FTW!!)


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2007)

Rush - Carve Away the Stone


----------



## Heinz (Jun 15, 2007)

King Nothing - Metallica

man thats a guitarist's riff, so ballsy


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 15, 2007)

Black Hole Sun- Soundgarden


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2007)

Metallica - Astronomy


----------



## Heinz (Jun 15, 2007)

Ronnie - metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2007)

Iced Earth - Dantes Inferno


----------



## Heinz (Jun 15, 2007)

damage inc - Metallica


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 15, 2007)

Ich Will- Rammstein


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2007)

Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 15, 2007)

maceo parker- Uptown Up


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 15, 2007)

Damn the Machine- Gamma Ray


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 16, 2007)

Camper Van Beethoven "Take the Skinheads Bowling"


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 16, 2007)

Weisses Fleisch- Rammstein


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 16, 2007)

the offspring "lightning rod"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Accept - Balls to the Wall


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 16, 2007)

Get Heavy- Lordi


----------



## Heinz (Jun 16, 2007)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica ( live Melbourne 2004  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Machine Head - Imperium


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 16, 2007)

oingo boingo- dead man's party


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Megadeth - Peace Sells


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 16, 2007)

lacuna coil "heavens a lie"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Good song from Lacuna Coil and great in concert as well!

Metallica - The God that Failed


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 16, 2007)

sammy hagar "remember the heros"


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 16, 2007)

Courtney Pine- Can't Say Goodbye (secret song on Resistance album)


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 16, 2007)

blue man group "above"


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 16, 2007)

foreigner "jukebox hero"


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 16, 2007)

Casting Crowns Glory


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 17, 2007)

golden earring "twilight zone"


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dwight Yoakam "A Thousand Miles From Nowhere (live)"


----------



## Heinz (Jun 17, 2007)

What breaks a heart - joe satriani


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 17, 2007)

the offspring "the noose"


----------



## Heinz (Jun 17, 2007)

Cryin - Satch


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 17, 2007)

High Voltage- AC/DC


----------



## Heinz (Jun 17, 2007)

As time goes by - Barry Galbraith ( written herman hupfeld )


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 17, 2007)

Breakfast in America- Supertramp


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Another Life


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 17, 2007)

I Wanna Rock Roll All Night- KISS


----------



## Heinz (Jun 17, 2007)

america - Rammstein


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 17, 2007)

Spiel Mit Mir- Rammstein


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 17, 2007)

Funkadelic- I Bet You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2007)

Witt - Die Flut


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Gangland


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 17, 2007)

Pink Floyd- Goodbye Cruel World


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 17, 2007)

judas preist "johnny b. goode"


----------



## Heinz (Jun 18, 2007)

Blackened - metallica ( live 2003 )


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 18, 2007)

Heirate Mich- Rammstein


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 18, 2007)

NOFX "Warm"


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2007)

Iron Maiden - The Evil That Men Do


----------



## Heinz (Jun 18, 2007)

Strings in E major BWV 1042 Allegro - JS Bach


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 18, 2007)

Patty Loevless "Mr Man in the Moon"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2007)

Sevendust - Denial


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 18, 2007)

Amateur Transplants- Dorsal Horn Concerto


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2007)

Iron Maiden - The Thin Line Between Love and Hate


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 18, 2007)

Chelly Wright "The Bumper of my S.U.V"


----------



## Heinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Outlaw torn - metallica
rip cliff


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dropkick Murphys "Victory"


----------



## Heinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Killswithc engage - Rose of shrayn


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 19, 2007)

Soldiers of the Wasteland- Dragonforce


----------



## Heinz (Jun 19, 2007)

top band desert fox!

ronnie - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Montsegur


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2007)

Motorhead - Ace of Spades


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 19, 2007)

George Strait "Thoughts of a Fool"


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2007)

Rush - Armor and Sword


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 19, 2007)

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones "The Cave"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2007)

Metallica - Am I Evil


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 19, 2007)

Divinyls "Sleeping Beauty"


----------



## Heinz (Jun 19, 2007)

mouth for war - pantera


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 19, 2007)

The Afters "Beautiful Love"


----------



## Heinz (Jun 20, 2007)

I hate everything about you - Three days grace


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 20, 2007)

Augen Auf- Oomph!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 20, 2007)

Seether - Remedy


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 20, 2007)

Revolution Deathsquad- Dragonforce


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

Anthrax - Madhouse


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 20, 2007)

Kathy Mattea "Who turned out the light?"


----------



## Heinz (Jun 20, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 20, 2007)

Smash Mouth "Why can't we be friends?"


----------



## Heinz (Jun 20, 2007)

Cigero - SOAD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

Hinder - Lips of an Angel


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 20, 2007)

Ramones "The Crusher"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

Helmet - Unsung


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 20, 2007)

metallica "astronomy"


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 20, 2007)

Minor Threat "Guilty of being white"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

Hinder - Homecoming Queen


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jun 20, 2007)

Rush - Exit, Stage Left . . .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

Pantera - Avoid the Light


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Invaders


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 20, 2007)

Dropkick Murphys "Pipebomb on Landsdown-Dance remix"


----------



## Heinz (Jun 21, 2007)

Metallica - 2X4


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2007)

AC/DC - Thunderstuck (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2007)

Ratt - Round and Round


----------



## Heinz (Jun 21, 2007)

War - joe satriani


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2007)

Deep Purple - Highway Star


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Corrs "Erin Shore"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2007)

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 21, 2007)

Eric Clapton "Help me up"


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2007)

Rush - Between Sun and Moon


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 21, 2007)

Gram Parsons "Streets of Baltimore"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2007)

Korn - Blind


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 21, 2007)

Freiflug- Megaherz


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 21, 2007)

Concrete Blonde "Still in Hollywood"


----------



## Heinz (Jun 22, 2007)

Dream Theatre - Regression


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 22, 2007)

Links 234- Rammstein


----------



## Heinz (Jun 22, 2007)

I hate everything about you - three days grace


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2007)

Bowling For Soup- Where To Begin


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 22, 2007)

Cheap Trick-Magical Mystery Tour


----------



## Heinz (Jun 22, 2007)

war - Joe satriani


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2007)

Rush - The Analog Kid


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2007)

Blues Brothers- Sweet Home Chicago


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 22, 2007)

Social Distortion- Bad luck


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2007)

Type O Negative - Black No.1


----------



## Heinz (Jun 22, 2007)

Cemetary gates - pantera


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 22, 2007)

Black Flag -TV party


----------



## Heinz (Jun 23, 2007)

Aerials - SOAD


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2007)

Metallica - Poor Twisted Me


----------



## Heinz (Jun 23, 2007)

Black Label Society - Demise of sanity


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2007)

Iced Earth - Dante Inferno


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 23, 2007)

Miles Davis- Mademoiselle Mabry


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Afraid to Shoot Strangers


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 23, 2007)

Weapon of Choice- Fatboy Slim


----------



## Heinz (Jun 24, 2007)

hey joe - GOD or Jimi hendrix


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2007)

Iced Earth - Damien


----------



## Heinz (Jun 24, 2007)

damage inc - metallica ( live 87 )


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 24, 2007)

Clannad-Court to love


----------



## Heinz (Jun 25, 2007)

Deer Dance - SOAD


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 25, 2007)

Wicked World- Black Sabbath


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 25, 2007)

The Aquabats- Attacked by Snakes


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2007)

Rush - Countdown


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - Enjoy the Silence


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 25, 2007)

Altan - Johnny Boyle's/King of the Pipers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2007)

Metallica - The God That Failed


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix - Manic Depression


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2007)

Metallica - 2x4


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 25, 2007)

Iggy Pop- Repo man


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 25, 2007)

War Pigs- Black Sabbath


----------



## Heinz (Jun 26, 2007)

battery - metallica ( live 2006 )


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2007)

Cannonball Adderley- Sams Tune


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2007)

AC/DC - Hell or High Water


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 26, 2007)

Romper Stomper Orchastra--The Smack Song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2007)

Green Jelly - 3 Little Pigs


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2007)

Mighty Mighty Bosstones- Bronzing the Garbage


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2007)

Metallica - Mercyful Fate


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2007)

Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2007)

Metallica - Devils Dance


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2007)

Audioslave - Revelations


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 26, 2007)

Into the Void- Black Sabbath


----------



## Heinz (Jun 27, 2007)

gary jules - mad world


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 27, 2007)

Wolt Ihr Das Bett In Flammen Sehen- Rammstein


----------



## Heinz (Jun 27, 2007)

Me - Scales


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 27, 2007)

Du Riechst So Gut- Rammstein


----------



## Heinz (Jun 27, 2007)

lonely day - SOAD


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Man on the Edge


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 27, 2007)

Two Minutes to Midnight- Iron Maiden


----------



## Heinz (Jun 27, 2007)

i am mine - pearl jam


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2007)

Slayer - Deadskin Mask


----------



## Marcel (Jun 27, 2007)

Playing Panama from Van Halen on my own Guitar


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe - Cats in the Cradle


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 27, 2007)

New York Ska-Jazz Ensemble- Blow Wind Blow


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2007)

Audioslave - Somedays


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 27, 2007)

Living in the Seventies- Skyhooks


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2007)

Master Of Puppets - Trivium


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 28, 2007)

Maceo Parker- New Moon


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 28, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Heart Shapped Glasses


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2007)

Pearl Jam - In my Tree


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2007)

Leper Messiah - Fightstar


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 28, 2007)

Maceo Parker- Elephant's Foot


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2007)

...........silence............


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2007)

killer track Lucky 

God that failed - metallica (live)


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine - Regenades


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 28, 2007)

Chris Ledoux- look at you girl


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Journey - Wheel in the Sky


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 28, 2007)

Down to the Bone- Latin Sagebrush


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Alice Cooper - Schools Out


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 28, 2007)

"freedom" also alice cooper


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 28, 2007)

Third Day- I got a feeling


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 28, 2007)

louis armstrong-wonderful world


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 28, 2007)

Skarlet O'hara- Right through me


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2007)

Steve Vai - Bad Horsie


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 28, 2007)

tomandandy-Canaan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Drain STH - Black


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 28, 2007)

Yothu Yindi - Gany 'Tjurr


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2007)

Metallica - Poor Twisted Me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Faith No More - Epic


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 28, 2007)

Tower of Power- The Skunk, The Goose, And The Fly


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 28, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Welcome To The Dope Show


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 28, 2007)

Bob marley and the Wailers- Exodus


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Seether - Remedy


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

Blood Stained - Judas Priest featuring Tim "Ripper" Owens


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Science - SOAD


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 29, 2007)

2 minutes to midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 29, 2007)

God of thunder - KISS


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 29, 2007)

Hot for Teacher- Van Halen


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 29, 2007)

Donigal X-press - Paddy's Lament


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Forest - SOAD


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 29, 2007)

AC/DC-Love Hungery Man


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 29, 2007)

Tower of Power- Willing To Learn


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2007)

Metallica - ...And Justice For All


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

played that at Lisbon on 28th in full apparently 8)

atwa - SOAD


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Snowblind


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2007)

Heinz said:


> played that at Lisbon on 28th in full apparently




Yeah here is the set list from Lisbon:

01. Creeping Death
02. For Whom The Bell Tolls
03. Ride The Lightning
04. Disposable Heroes
05. The Unforgiven
06. ...And Justice For All
07. The Memory Remains
08. The Four Horsemen
09. Orion
10. Fade To Black
11. Master Of Puppets
12. Battery
- - - -
13. Sad But True
14. Nothing Else Matters
15. One
16. Enter Sandman
- - - -
17. Am I Evil?
18. Seek And Destroy

Oh and I am listening to Creeping Death Live form Lisbon 28 Jun 07. by Metallica!


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

Speed Metal Symphony - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2007)

Pantera - Hollow


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2007)

AC/DC - The Furor


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Forest - SOAD


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 29, 2007)

Vienna Teng-Between


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

mouth for war - Pantera


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 29, 2007)

Dave Matthews Band- Ants marching


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

NIB - Black Sabbath


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 29, 2007)

Dropkick Murphys- The Burden


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

atwa - SOAD


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah here is the set list from Lisbon:
> 
> 01. Creeping Death
> 02. For Whom The Bell Tolls
> ...



Howd you get that so quick? Bootlegs up pretty quick these days


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fleetwood Mac- Everywhere


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 30, 2007)

Angry Chair- Alice in Chains


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

listening to youtube

And Justice For All - metallica live lisbon 2007 

First time in full since Damaged Justice Tour..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

Dude I am listening to that too right now!

Listen to James voice!!!! He is ****ing back!!! Just like last year he is using his screaming voice again, it is fricken amazing!!!! I can not wait to see them for the 10th time.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

Amen my metal brothe,

James is back

* screams to the world *

**** that was soo good, even Kirk sounded smooth


ahhhhhhhhhhh man they better come to Australia


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 30, 2007)

They're back?!? I gotta see this!

also:

Never Satisfied
Deceiver
Tyrant
Victim of Changes (live)
Diamonds and Rust (live)
Starbreaker (live)
Sinner
Let Us Prey/Call for the Priest
Dissident Aggressor
Exciter
Beyond the Realms of Death
Better by You, Better than Me
Invader
Stained Class
The Green Manalishi (with the Two Pronged Crown) (live)
Painkiller
Jugulator
Machine Man
All Guns Blazing
Metal Meltdown
Nightcrawler

All courtesy of the Judas Priest Metalogy box set. Now I gotta get a Sabbath compilation and loads of metallica, megadeth, iced earth, maiden, necrophagist, dimmu borgir, trivium, Pro-Pain, etc. Lots, in other words


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

Invader - Judas Preist


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Amen my metal brothe,
> 
> James is back
> 
> ...



Hell yeah I am sure they will be in Europe next summer again and I cant wait to see them a mighty 10th time!

Oh and I am listening to it again from last night in Spain.

Here is there setlist from Spain. They played the whole Master of Puppets album again like they did last year and they played a new song but I have not found a video of it yet.

01. Creeping Death
02. For Whom The Bell Tolls
03. The Four Horsemen
04. The Memory Remains
05. The Unforgiven
06. Battery
07. Master of Puppets
08. The Thing That Should Not Be
09. Welcome Home (Sanitarium)
10. Disposable Heroes
11. Leper Messiah
12. Orion
13. Damage, Inc.
- - - -
14. Sad But True
15. Nothing Else Matters
16. One
17. Enter Sandman 
- - - -
18. New Song
19. Seek and Destroy


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

Is this a 3rd new song.................:O


Bach - Aminor concerto


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes a brand new one that has not been played before. It was sung for the first time in Spain. I have not heard it yet.

The other 2 new songs are not going to be on the album. They were just jam songs.

New message from the boys says that as soon as they are off tour they are hitting the studio to finish up the album and it will be out early 2008 and if we are lucky late 2007 and then they are hitting a world tour in support of the album.

Oh and now I am listening to Nothing Else Matters Live from Lisbon.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

ah man..........you have me very excited 

All the way - Judas Priest


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 30, 2007)

Minor Threat - Little friend


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Alexander the Great


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

Iced Earth - A Question of Heaven


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 30, 2007)

Meredeth Brooks- Bitch


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2007)

Deep Purple - King of Drams


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

Godsmack - Vampires


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2007)

Metallica - Blitzkrieg


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2007)

Steve Vai - I Would Love To


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

Hier Kommt Alex - Die Toten Hosen


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2007)

RATM - I'm Housin'


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

Forest - SOAD


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 1, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Invader - Judas Preist




Invader is a pretty tight song.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

it is man..........stained class 8)

Beyond the realms of death - Judas Priest.

guitar tone is awesome


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 1, 2007)

Seek and destroy - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2007)

Deep Purple - Soon Forgotten


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 1, 2007)

Funkadelic- Good Thoughts, Bad Thoughts


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - Heaven is a lie


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

solar angels - Judas Priest


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 1, 2007)

Funkadelic- Take Your Dead Ass Home


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

Muffin man - Frank Zappa


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 1, 2007)

Hallowed Be Thy Name - cover by Iced Earth
Black Sabbath - cover by Iced Earth


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

Prison Song - SOAD

man SOAD are erratic! still not sure If I like them, had toxicity on high rotation lately.


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 1, 2007)

Pull Harder on the Strings of your Martyr - Trivium


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

Hourglass - lamb of god


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 1, 2007)

Broken One - Trivium
Master of Puppets - cover by Trivium
Operation Mindcrime - Queensryche
Queen of the Ryche - Queensryche


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 1, 2007)

Dark Globe - Syd Barrett


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 1, 2007)

Mad Caddies- Souls For Sale


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Big Wave


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 1, 2007)

Meatloaf- Bat Out Of Hell


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

Metallica - Breadfan


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2007)

Iron Maiden - The Prophecy


----------



## Cyrano (Jul 1, 2007)

Garbage - Stupid Girl


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2007)

......silence.....


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 1, 2007)

BTO taking care of business


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 1, 2007)

Derek Warfield-Irish American Army


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 1, 2007)

Golden Hair - Syd Barrett
Long Gone - Syd Barrett
Bob Dylan Blues - Syd Barrett


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 1, 2007)

Agent 99-Look at you now


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

prison song - SOAD


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 2, 2007)

Black Sabbath dubbed over Night At Blad Mountain:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G24jvEHUU8c_


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 2, 2007)

And of course, Night on Bald Mountain  Now there is a dark piece of orchestrated music. My highschool band plays that before games, along with Iron Man and Crazy Train.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 2, 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The old mans child


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 2, 2007)

Silverchair - If You Keep Losing Sleep
Silverchair - Reflections Of A Sound
Silverchair - Tomorrow


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 2, 2007)

RHCP- True Men Don't Kill Coyotes
Blues Brothers- The Old Landmark


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2007)

Killswitch Engage - Rose of Sharyn


----------



## Heinz (Jul 2, 2007)

atwa - SOAD


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2007)

Old Man River form the Show Boat......the telly is on.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 2, 2007)

fine girl - Frank zappa


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 2, 2007)

Sublime- Same In The End


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2007)

Megadeth - Sweating Bullets


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 2, 2007)

I LOVE THAT SONG!!!


Nailed To The Gun - Halford


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2007)

Pantera - Cowboys from Hell


----------



## Marcel (Jul 2, 2007)

Pearl Jam Live in Arnhem : Keep on rockin' in the free world


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2007)

Rush - Way the Wind Blows


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm bad, I'm Nationwide- ZZ TOP
La Grange - ZZ TOP
Legs - ZZ TOP
Cheap Sunglasses - ZZ TOP
Beer Drinkers and Hell Raisers - ZZ TOP


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2007)

Snow Patrol - Shut Your Eyes


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 2, 2007)

Less Than Jake- Is This Thing On


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2007)

Metallica - Creeping Death


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 2, 2007)

Lord of This World - Black Sabbath


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2007)

Deep Purple - The Boys Light Up


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 2, 2007)

June Tabor- The Green Fields of France


----------



## Heinz (Jul 2, 2007)

St anger - metallica ( live melbourne 2004)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 3, 2007)

Ska-P- Eres [email protected] Mas


----------



## Heinz (Jul 3, 2007)

Paul GIlbert guitar clinic


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 3, 2007)

Zero the Hero - Black Sabbath


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 3, 2007)

Bare Naked Ladies- I'll be that girl


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2007)

Anthrax - Indians


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 3, 2007)

Chelly Wright-Southside of Lonesome


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 3, 2007)

The Toasters- T-Time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2007)

Metallica - Eye of the Beholder


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2007)

Metallica - The Unforgiven


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2007)

atwa - SOAD


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 4, 2007)

Robert Johnson- Walking blues


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2007)

Robert Johnson man that guy was momental in the guitar solo history


Harvest of sorrow - metallica


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 4, 2007)

Hole in the Sky - Black Sabbath


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2007)

Forest -SOAD


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2007)

Fishbone- Bonin In The Boneyard


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2007)

West Coast Blues - Wes Montgomery


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 4, 2007)

Dreamer Deceiver - Judas Priest
The Almighty Dollar - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2007)

The jam- Boy About Town


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2007)

Lamb of God - Rednecks


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2007)

Aerosmith- Hole In My Soul


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2007)

Metallica - The Frayed Ends of Sanity


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 4, 2007)

Under The Sun - Black Sabbath.

Execration Text - Nile


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 4, 2007)

The Who- My Generation (Live at Leeds)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2007)

Metallica - Stone Cold Crazy (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2007)

Black Sabbath - War Pigs


----------



## Erich (Jul 4, 2007)

Tool - laterus: live, the pot, schism


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2007)

Metallica - Overkill


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 4, 2007)

Dwight Yoakam- I'll Be Gone


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Parachutes


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 4, 2007)

The Breeders-Cannon ball


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Heart Shaped Glasses


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2007)

Led Zep- Bron-Y-Aur Stomp


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 4, 2007)

Dwight Yoakam-This Time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2007)

Motorhead - Ace of Spades


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2007)

AC/DC - Are You Ready (Live)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2007)

Led Zep- Going To California


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2007)

Pantera - By Demons Be Driven


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

fuel - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2007)

Metallica - Enter Sandman (Live)


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

Beyond the realms of death - Judas priest


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2007)

Metallica - The More I See


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

Fire burns below - Judas Priest


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2007)

Deep Purple - One More Rainy Day


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 5, 2007)

Papa Roach- Code Of Energy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2007)

Fear Factory - Flashpoint


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

five by five - Dave Hargreaves


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 5, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath
Symptom of the Universe - Black Sabbath


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2007)

Dio - Rainbow in the Dark


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 5, 2007)

Reel big Fish- Somebody Hates Me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2007)

Dio - Holy Diver


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pink Floyd- Coming Back To Life


----------



## Erich (Jul 5, 2007)

Dog Tit - whip it out


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 5, 2007)

Social Distortion-It could have ben me


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 5, 2007)

Silverchair - Acid Rain


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 5, 2007)

Charley Daniels-Playin' in the same band


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

saints in hell - Judas Priest


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 6, 2007)

Led Zep- Communication Breakdown


----------



## Heinz (Jul 6, 2007)

Fuel - Metallica ( S&m)


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2007)

Nothing. Today is the day of silence.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 6, 2007)

Sublime- Date Rape


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2007)

Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 7, 2007)

David Gilmour- Wish You Were Here


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 8, 2007)

Adios- Rammstein


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 8, 2007)

David Gilmour- Smile


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2007)

Pantera - Cemetary Gates


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 9, 2007)

Foghat - Slowride


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2007)

Shadows Fall - Idle Hands


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 9, 2007)

Whitesnake - Here I go again


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dwight Yoakam- Last Heart in Line


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2007)

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 9, 2007)

Barenaked ladies- Jane


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 9, 2007)

Cornucopia- Black Sabbath


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Mob Rules


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 9, 2007)

36 Crazyfists- At The End Of August
The Skatalites- River To The Bank


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2007)

Godsmack - Voodoo


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 9, 2007)

Juicy Bananas - Bad man


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 10, 2007)

Operation Ivy- Steppin' Out


----------



## Heinz (Jul 10, 2007)

Creeping Death - metallica ( live 2004 )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2007)

Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 10, 2007)

Sublime- Date Rape


----------



## Heinz (Jul 10, 2007)

mad world - gary Jules


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 11, 2007)

Sublime- Caress Me Down


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2007)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 11, 2007)

The Von Bondies-C'mon C'mon


----------



## Heinz (Jul 12, 2007)

Driving at night - Joe Satriani


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 12, 2007)

Pink Floyd- Keep Talking


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2007)

Megadeth - Kill the King


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 12, 2007)

The Ramones- Main Man


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 12, 2007)

Stormbringer- Deep Purple

And my teacher telling me to turn off the music and get back to work


----------



## Heinz (Jul 12, 2007)

Joes Garage - Frank Zappa

( oh Desert Fox keep rebelling man! )


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 13, 2007)

Rancid- Junkie Man


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2007)

Deep Purple - Lazy


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 13, 2007)

Symphony No. 9 in D minor- Beethoven
First night of the BBC proms (my sister's part of the BBC Symphony Chorus and was one of the performers)
Now got Reel Big Fish- Dateless Losers


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2007)

Deep Purple - You Fool No One


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2007)

No particular place to go - Chuck Berry


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2007)

AC/DC - Bad Boy Boogie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2007)

Iced Earth - Damien


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 14, 2007)

Mad Caddies- Wet Dog


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2007)

Foo Fighters - Resolve


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 14, 2007)

Social Distortion- Live before you die


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2007)

Purple Haze - Hendrix


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 14, 2007)

Johnny Winter- Sugaree


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2007)

foxey lady - hendrix


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 15, 2007)

I love that song, Heinz
The Number of the Beast- Iron Maiden


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2007)

I Love that maiden song too as it happens 

Hey Joe - hendrix ( written billy roberts )


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Insignificance


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2007)

zomby woof - Zappa


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Sleeping Village


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Prince- Mister Goodnight (from his new album)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2007)

Rush - Red Barchetta


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2007)

cheap thrills - Frank Zappa.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2007)

AC/DC - Stand Up


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 16, 2007)

Long Way to the Top- AC/DC


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2007)

the torture never stops - zappa


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2007)

Job for a Cowboy - Reduced to Mere Filth


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2007)

just read about those guys Adler seem pretty good.

House that jack built - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2007)

Deep Purple - Mean Streak


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2007)

Immortal = Call of the wintermoon


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 17, 2007)

Iris Dement- Living in the Wasteland of the Free


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2007)

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2007)

Deep Purple - Wicked Ways


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 17, 2007)

Mojo Nixon Skid Roper - I'm in Love with your Girlfriend


----------



## Heinz (Jul 18, 2007)

Catholic GIrls - Frank Zappa


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2007)

Iron Maiden - The Trooper


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2007)

Soundgarden - Beyond the Wheel


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 18, 2007)

Machine Head - Descend the Shades of Night


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 18, 2007)

Stone Temple Pilots-Lady Picture Show


----------



## Heinz (Jul 19, 2007)

aerials - SOAD


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2007)

Iron Maiden - The Prisoner


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Jimmy Smith- Blue Room


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2007)

Rush - Xanadu (Live)


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 19, 2007)

Stairway to Heaven- Led Zeppelin


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 19, 2007)

The Vapors-Turning Japanese


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2007)

Jon Anderson - "Olias of Sunhillow"


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 20, 2007)

30 Seconds To Mars - Hero


----------



## Heinz (Jul 20, 2007)

atwa - SOAD


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 20, 2007)

Maria Pia De Vito- Nel Respiro


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2007)

Soundgarden - Fresh Tendrils


----------



## Heinz (Jul 20, 2007)

Purify - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 20, 2007)

The Prodigals- The Open Reel


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

Frantic _ Metallica


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 21, 2007)

June Tabor-No Man's Land/The Green Fields of France


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

what breaks a heart - Joe Satriani


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 21, 2007)

Styx- The Grand Illusion


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

sleep walk - Joe Satriani ( Ann Farina )


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 21, 2007)

Clannad-Theme from Harry's Game


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

oriental melody - Joe Satriani


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 21, 2007)

Ben Allison- Riding The Nuclear Tiger


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

atwa - SOAD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

Godsmack - Mama


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2007)

Begin the Beguine - Artie Shaw (circa 1937)


----------



## Cyrano (Jul 21, 2007)

Tool - 10 000 Days
(My favorite album of 2006)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2007)

Velvet Revolver - Big Machine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

Vixen - Love is a Killer


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

allegro - astor Piazzolla performed by Slava and leonard grigoryan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2007)

Megadeth - Truth


----------



## Heinz (Jul 22, 2007)

Suicide is painless - Johnny Mandel
from my all time favourite show


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 22, 2007)

Cherryholmes-Coastline


----------



## Heinz (Jul 22, 2007)

Home - Dream Theater


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2007)

Velvet Revolver - Bodies (Live)


----------



## Heinz (Jul 22, 2007)

chop suey - SOAD


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 22, 2007)

Jimmy Buffett-Cowboy in the Jungle


----------



## Heinz (Jul 23, 2007)

toxicity - SOAD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2007)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 23, 2007)

Faith Hill-Cry


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2007)

Tool - Triad


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 23, 2007)

Yngwie Can't Touch This - Michael Angelo Batio
Wage Slave - Alabama Thunderpussy


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2007)

Soundgarden - Smokestack Lightning


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 23, 2007)

Courtney Pine- Creation Stepper


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 23, 2007)

James Horner-Theme from Bopha!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 24, 2007)

astronomey - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2007)

AC/DC - Safe in New York City


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2007)

Would- Alice in Chains


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2007)

Rush - Workin' Them Angels


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 24, 2007)

Fleetwood mac-Gypsy


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 24, 2007)

Tower of Power- Social Lubrication


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2007)

Deep Purple - Stormbringer


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 24, 2007)

Clint Black- That Something In My Life


----------



## Heinz (Jul 25, 2007)

Suddenly I see - KT tunstall


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 25, 2007)

Dwight Yoakam-King of Fools


----------



## Heinz (Jul 25, 2007)

GOd that failed - metallica (who else y0 )


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 25, 2007)

Ghost of the Navigator- Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2007)

AC/DC - Fly on the Wall


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 25, 2007)

The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band-I Saw The Light


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 25, 2007)

Going Down- Sparzanza


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thousand Foot Krutch- Move


----------



## Heinz (Jul 26, 2007)

master of puttetz - metallica


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ron Korb- Stefan's theme


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2007)

AC/DC - TNT


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 27, 2007)

ACDC Back in Black 
OH YEAH !!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 27, 2007)

And justice for all - metallica

( live 1989 )


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 27, 2007)

Dropkick Murphys-Wicked Senisitve Crew


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2007)

Metallica - Mercyful Fate


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nike Lowe- The Beast In Me


----------



## Heinz (Jul 27, 2007)

hero of the day - metallica ( s&m )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2007)

Lamb of God - Redneck


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 27, 2007)

The Corrs-No More Cry


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2007)

Rush - The Rhythm Method


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 27, 2007)

Bob Seger- Sunspot Baby


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 27, 2007)

Supernova- Powerman 5000


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 27, 2007)

US Army Ceramonial Band-American Spirit


----------



## Heinz (Jul 27, 2007)

Dont tread on me - metallica


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 27, 2007)

Grind- Alice In Chains


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 27, 2007)

Emmy Lou Harris- the Boxer


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 27, 2007)

Like Wow Wipeout- Hoodoo Gurus


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 27, 2007)

The Cranberries-Yeat's Grave


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 27, 2007)

Out Ta Get Me- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Heinz (Jul 28, 2007)

Harvester of Sorrow - metallica ( live **** binge and purge )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2007)

Nightwish - The End of All Hope


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2007)

Velvet Revolver - Illegal i Song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2007)

Nightwish - End of All Hope

I am addicted to this song at the moment. For those that have not heard it, check it out:

MySpaceTV: Nightwish - End Of All Hope by Blackburn


----------



## Heinz (Jul 28, 2007)

very cool adler!

The traveller - Joe Satriani


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2007)

Rush - Mr. Soul


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2007)

Metallica - Escape


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2007)

Deep Purple - Bird Has Flown


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 29, 2007)

Romper Stomper Orchestra- Pulling on the Boots


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 29, 2007)

Do What You Want -Ok Go


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 29, 2007)

Casting Crowns-Life Song


----------



## Heinz (Jul 30, 2007)

the traveler - joe satriani


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 30, 2007)

Sarah Brightman- The War is Over


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 30, 2007)

Breakfast in America- Supertramp


----------



## Heinz (Jul 30, 2007)

mind storm - joe satriani


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 30, 2007)

Oojami-Neyzen


----------



## Saberstrike (Jul 30, 2007)

Wolfmother- Joker And The Thief


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 30, 2007)

Social Distortion-When She Begins


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2007)

Chili's - Can't Stop


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 30, 2007)

Mein Teil- Rammstein


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2007)

Shinedown - Fly From the Inside


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 30, 2007)

Before My Blackened Eyes- Sparzanza


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 31, 2007)

Kathy Mettia- Listen to the Radio


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2007)

Steve Vai - The Riddle


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 31, 2007)

Andy Sheppard- Ai Ai Ai


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2007)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - I'm Leaving You (Commit a Crime)


----------



## Heinz (Aug 1, 2007)

BYOB - Soad


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 1, 2007)

Fishbone- Bonin in the Boneyard


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 1, 2007)

Cherryholms-He goes to church


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2007)

Deep Purple - The Cut Runs Deep


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 1, 2007)

Rosanne Cash - Black Cadillac


----------



## Heinz (Aug 2, 2007)

SOAD - Soldiers Side


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 2, 2007)

Miles Davis- Water Babies


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bob Marley-Kaya


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2007)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Cold Shot


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 2, 2007)

Agent 99- Little Rude Riding Hood


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2007)

Aerosmith - Same Old Song and Dance (Live)


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 2, 2007)

David Gilmour- Raise My Rent


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2007)

Nightwish - Over the Hills and Far Away


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 2, 2007)

Falling Apart- Zebrahead


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2007)

Rush - Shapes of Things


----------



## Heinz (Aug 3, 2007)

Lovely Rita - The Beatles


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 3, 2007)

Reel Big Fish- Big Star
now it's Sublime- New Song


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine - Wind Below


----------



## Heinz (Aug 3, 2007)

stone cold crazy - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2007)

Chili's - Californication


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 4, 2007)

South Carolina String Band-Bonny Blue Flag


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2007)

AC/DC - Ride On


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 4, 2007)

Concrete Blonde- Still in Hollywood


----------



## Heinz (Aug 5, 2007)

BYOB - SOAD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2007)

DIO - Rainbow in the Dark


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Judas be my Guide


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2007)

Witt - Die Flut


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2007)

Pantera - Cowboys from Hell


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 5, 2007)

Bad Manners- Hoots Mon! There's a Moose Loose Aboot This Hoose


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2007)

Aerosmith - Train Kept A Rollin'


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 5, 2007)

Muse- New born


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 5, 2007)

Don Edwards- Goodbye to Montana


----------



## Heinz (Aug 5, 2007)

the unforgiven II - Metallica


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 5, 2007)

Genesis- In Too Deep


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2007)

Nickelback - Truck


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 6, 2007)

Sublime- All You Need


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2007)

Pantera - Clash with Reality


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 6, 2007)

Brain Lenair-Lovely day


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 6, 2007)

David Gilmour- Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts I-V)
great sax solo near the end of it- David Gilmour Live in Concert


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 6, 2007)

The Cheiftons- The Rebel Jesus


----------



## Heinz (Aug 7, 2007)

master of puppets - metallica


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 7, 2007)

Paul Anka- Black Hole Sun
(it's a swing cover version)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2007)

Nightwish - Sleeping Sun


----------



## Marcel (Aug 7, 2007)

Soundgarden - Black old sun


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 7, 2007)

The Toasters- Recrimination


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 7, 2007)

Adios- Rammstein


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2007)

Megadeth - Countdown to Extinction


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 8, 2007)

I decided to be patriotic today
AC/DC back in black and Highway to hell
and Eagle Rock-Daddy Cool


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice songs, Aussie
Alice in Chains- Grind


----------



## Heinz (Aug 9, 2007)

revenge - SOAD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2007)

Candle Box - You


----------



## Heinz (Aug 10, 2007)

harvester of sorrow - metallica


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 10, 2007)

Benzin- Rammstein


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 10, 2007)

AC/DC- Little Lover


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 10, 2007)

Ram Jam- Black Betty


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2007)

Metallica - Die, Die, Die My Darling


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2007)

Journey - Wheel in the Sky


----------



## Decoy (Aug 10, 2007)

Robert Johnson - They're Red Hot


----------



## rogthedodge (Aug 10, 2007)

Barrack Room Ballads - Peter Bellamy (Rudyard Kipling's military poems set to music )

Seriously!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 11, 2007)

tentative - SOAD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2007)

Skid Row - I will Remember you.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 11, 2007)

Ghost of the navigator - iron maiden


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 11, 2007)

That's a wicked song, Heinz

Hells Bells- AC/DC


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ted Nugent- Stranglehold


----------



## Heinz (Aug 12, 2007)

I reckon! Desert_Fox

The wickerman - iron maiden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2007)

Iced Earth - Damien


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2007)

Metallica - Am I Evil?


----------



## Marcel (Aug 12, 2007)

Fiction Plane - Two sisters


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2007)

Deep Purple - Knocking at your Back Door.


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

Lenny Leblanc-Make way for the King


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2007)

Metallica - Carpe Diem Baby


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2007)

Ozzy - Bark at the Moon


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 14, 2007)

Pink Floyd- The Happiest Days Of Our Lives


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 14, 2007)

Rika Muranaka - Cant Say Goodbye to Yesterday - piano version.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy Mountains - SOAD


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 15, 2007)

Rockafeller Skank- Fatboy Slim


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2007)

"Ole Man River" Frank Sinatra

"Ya git a little drunk and ya land in jaaaaiiiilllll.........."

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2007)

Type O Negative - My Girlfriends Girlfriend


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2007)

Type O Negative ?
Rockafella Skank ?
Holy Mountains ?

Is this music ? How come I've never heard of this....... stuff ?

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2007)

Type O Negative is a Metal Band from Brooklyn, New York with Gothic influences. I really like them and saw them for the 2nd time in Concert back in June. The funny thing is the singer is a reborn Christian but still sings about this stuff.

Here is a Type O Negative Song:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fX6hV1kuWg_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2007)

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris:

I went to YouTube and listened to Type O Negative - Black No. 1
(Little Miss Scare -All). I guess it's ok if that's what you like.

My reason for asking.... I work with 8 auto techs, and each one has his
own CD player. One even plays Poverotti.... but of all the names I saw
listed, I recognized one. CCR's Bad moon rising. Isn't that the one 
that sez, "There's a bathroom on the right" ? 

We have two black tech's and they listen to "Rap". The others listen
to all kinds of music (?), but I didn't recognize any of the groups. 
I think I've heard Metalica somewhere in the back of my mind, but 
don't know what they do.

I did not mean to "tick" anyone off. I"m an old fuddy-duddy who
likes his music slow and toned down to a little below "riot".

Glenn Miller, anyone ?

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 15, 2007)

Totally agree i like some old and slow music around the 60's and 70's era...
However i do like a lot of the 80's to now..
I HATE RAP.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 16, 2007)

I hate rap as well. Gives me the Mcshits

The Who - My Generation


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 16, 2007)

Screaming eagle-
Bloody Genius.......
Personally i do like THE WHO however as an aussie my favourite band is AC/DC....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 16, 2007)

AC/DC are way overated.

I wish I had an angel - Nightwish


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks, Aussie I don't mind a bit of The Who.
My favourite band is AC/DC as well.
Now Heinz, explain why AC/DC are overrated


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 16, 2007)

Ozzy Osbourne - I don't wanna stop (his newie)


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2007)

'Honky Tonk Woman' Rolling Stones


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2007)

Shinedown - I Dare You


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2007)

It's Not For Me To Say - - - Johnny Mathis

Oh Yes..... I like ABBA....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Aug 16, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Thanks, Aussie I don't mind a bit of The Who.
> My favourite band is AC/DC as well.
> Now Heinz, explain why AC/DC are overrated



He probably means for a guitar player their music is not much of a chalenge.

Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chillypeppers


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 16, 2007)

Stolen' Time- Miles Beyond
Never realised I wrote such good music!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I did not mean to "tick" anyone off. I"m an old fuddy-duddy who
> likes his music slow and toned down to a little below "riot".



Dont worry you did not piss anyone off.

Right now I am listening to:

Metallica - Harvestor of Sorrow

(Greatest band ever)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Now Heinz, explain why AC/DC are overrated



As Marcel pointed out there music is not very challenging to play. If I recall correctly Angus only uses 3 chords anyhow.

Dont take me wrong AC/DC is a great Classic Band, I love them as well and they are one of my favorites, but in the hard rock world there are plenty of bands out there that are much better such as Metallica, Megadeth, Iron Maiden, etc...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 16, 2007)

Adler......
no AC/DC is awrsome their most popular album Back In Black is in the top ten most popular albums of all time. (As far as i know anyway) I recently bought the collectors edition of the album and it was great.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 17, 2007)

Thats great Aussie1001 and Adler wasn't disputing that.

I RESPECT AC/DC for making it in the Australian and eventually International music scece as its very hard for any bands back then and more so now.

However I do find them repetitive to an extent and musically its bit too much like rock n roll meets hard rock/metal. I love both but not combined. 

Cheers

One - metallica live durban

( I also concur they are the greatest band alive )


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 17, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> As Marcel pointed out there music is not very challenging to play. If I recall correctly Angus only uses 3 chords anyhow.
> 
> Dont take me wrong AC/DC is a great Classic Band, I love them as well and they are one of my favorites, but in the hard rock world there are plenty of bands out there that are much better such as Metallica, Megadeth, Iron Maiden, etc...



It doesn't matter if their music is not challenging to play. Besides adler, metallica, megadeth and Iron maiden are heavy metal, not hard rock. Don't get me wrong I love maiden and metallica but my personal preference is:

AC/DC
Metallica
Iron Maiden

Not saying its for everyone but thats mine. Besides Angus is a great guitar player and his brother Malcom as well


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright heinz i'll agree to disagree with you.
My top 5 bands are:

AC/DC
Nickleback
The Offspring
The Who
Rolling Stones 
These are all great bands in my opinion.
I am not so much into modern Heavy metal i do like some of it however metallica is not for me. 
I prefer more traditional music so to speak.

BTW Angus and Mal Young are both awrsome guitarist, it doesn't matter if all their songs sounded the same even though they didn't, they gave the audience what it was looking for so they are a good band and they were good at what they did. Are they still going, i read somewhere that they were releasing an album i think it was wikipeida but then again that is unreliable at times as well.


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dave Crowder-In the Company


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2007)

"Don't Be That Way" ...... Benny Goodman

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Aug 17, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> BTW Angus and Mal Young are both awrsome guitarist, it doesn't matter if all their songs sounded the same even though they didn't, they gave the audience what it was looking for so they are a good band and they were good at what they did. Are they still going, i read somewhere that they were releasing an album i think it was wikipeida but then again that is unreliable at times as well.



What defines a good guitarist? I don't think they are, they are not inventive enough, but their music is okay, no dispute there. They are a good band and I like them


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2007)

I Have a Dream.......ABBA


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> Adler......
> no AC/DC is awrsome their most popular album Back In Black is in the top ten most popular albums of all time. (As far as i know anyway) I recently bought the collectors edition of the album and it was great.



Not argueing with that AC/DC is not a great band. I allready said they are one of my favorite bands.

What I am talking about is the musicianship. 

For instance I like Angus. He is a great stage performer but I can also name 25 to 50 guitarist that are better than Angus.

Trust me when I say this, I have been listening to AC/DC longer than you have been alive! 

I will say though that each person has there own likes and opinions on the matter and therefore you are not wrong with thinking that Angus or AC/DC are the best band alive. 

Personally I think his brother Malcom is a better guitar player than he is. He is just not in the lime light like Angus.

To each there own.

Lets see here we go:

(These are not placed in any particular order and I know I am forgetting some)

Joe Satriani
Eddie Van Halen 
Jimi Hendrix 
Jimi Page 
Tony Iommi 
Jeff Beck 
Randy Rhoads 
Eric Clapton 
Joe Perry 
Keith Richards 
Richie Blackmore 
Kirk Hammett 
Dimebag Darrell 
Slash 
Steve Vai
Pete Townsend
Brian May
Gary Moore
Glenn Tipton
Michael Schenker
Stevie Ray Vaughn
K.K. Downing
James Hetfield
Ronnie Montrose
Duane Allman
Tom Morello
Yngie Malmsteen
Zakk Wylde
David Gilmour
Ace Frehley
Rudolf Schenker
Peter Frampton
John Petrucci
Daron Malakian
Kerry King


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe - Milkman's Son


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 17, 2007)

The Toasters- Renee


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 17, 2007)

Adler...
You have been listening to AC/DC longer than i have been alive.
Meh sh"t happens!!!

Agree that mal is a better player.
Have you seen them lately ?
Mal and Angus are fu#ked from too many drugs howver brian Johnston and phil rudd look fine. Don't know about Cliff williams.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 17, 2007)

Battery - Metallica ( Durban live )


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2007)

Memories - Barry Manilow

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 17, 2007)

Greenday Letter bomb


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> Have you seen them lately ?



Yes I have seen them in concert several times includiing there last tour.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 18, 2007)

When was that ???
(the last one)


----------



## Heinz (Aug 18, 2007)

Back on topic..

Enter Sandman - metallica live in Durban


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 18, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> BTW Angus and Mal Young are both awrsome guitarist, it doesn't matter if all their songs sounded the same even though they didn't, they gave the audience what it was looking for so they are a good band and they were good at what they did.



agreed


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 18, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> Mal and Angus are fu#ked from too many drugs howver brian Johnston and phil rudd look fine. Don't know about Cliff williams.



they would still kick ass music wise and its not drugs its chain smoking


----------



## Heinz (Aug 19, 2007)

topic starting fresh......

Tentative - SOAD


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 19, 2007)

Golden Earing - Radar Love


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 19, 2007)

My Michelle- Guns N Roses


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 19, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> When was that ???
> (the last one)



June 14, 2001 in the Olympiastadion in Munich, Germany.

Infact AC/DC recorded this show into a Live Video called Stiff Upper Lip Live and you can buy it. I bought it because I was there!

Oh and now I am listening to:

Danzig - Mother


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2007)

Metallica - Bad Seed


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks Adler....
Eagle Rock- Daddy Cool


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2007)

Hypnotize - SOAD


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 20, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> June 14, 2001 in the Olympiastadion in Munich, Germany.
> 
> Infact AC/DC recorded this show into a Live Video called Stiff Upper Lip Live and you can buy it. I bought it because I was there!
> 
> ...



I have that DVD! very cool adler, I am very envious


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2007)

It was a very good show.

Metallica - Carpe Diem Baby


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2007)

sad but true - metallica ( durban )


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2007)

Walkin' After Midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 20, 2007)

Smells Like Teen Spirit-Nirvana- i don't think thats how you spell it...
Meh sh#t happens...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes - Close to the Edge..."A seasoned witch could call you from the depths of your disgrace, and re-arrange your liver...."


----------



## Heinz (Aug 21, 2007)

@ Navarda, Nirvana is the spelling Aussie1001, doesnt matter they were only a grunge band anyway killed metal.

Tentative - SOAD


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 21, 2007)

As i said sh#t happens...
Nickelback-Animals


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2007)

"City of New Orleans" - Arlo Guthrie

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2007)

Metallica - The Unforgiven


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

Guns N Roses - My Michelle


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2007)

AC/DC - Soul Stripper


----------



## Marcel (Aug 21, 2007)

Guns n' Roses - Sweet child of mine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

Van Halen - Panama


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 21, 2007)

Song 2- Blur


----------



## Heinz (Aug 22, 2007)

Edgecrusher - Fear Factory

Industrial Metal mood this arvo


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 22, 2007)

The Hollies- Air that i breathe


----------



## Heinz (Aug 22, 2007)

tentative - SOAD


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 22, 2007)

AC/DC - Girls got rhythm


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 22, 2007)

AC/DC Hells Bells.
Next song is You shook me all night long....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2007)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2007)

The Sting - Scott Joplin

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2007)

Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## Heinz (Aug 22, 2007)

cure - metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

Iced Earth - Dantes Inferno


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 23, 2007)

The Prodigals-Rain


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2007)

New York, New York..... Frank Sinatra

Charles


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 23, 2007)

Glenn Miller- Don't sit under the apple tree


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Bring Your Daughter to the Slaughter


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 23, 2007)

Black Flag-TV party


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Daughter


----------



## Heinz (Aug 24, 2007)

One - metallica orig video


----------



## lastwarrior (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey - Fatima Rainey


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2007)

AC/DC - Money Talks


----------



## Heinz (Aug 25, 2007)

theme for a strange world - Joe Satriani

Super Colossal is an awesome album!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2007)

Silence....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 26, 2007)

well thats no good Lucky13, music is life man 


Super Colossal - Joe Satriani


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 26, 2007)

Tower of Power- You've Got To Funkifize


----------



## Heinz (Aug 26, 2007)

the outlaw torn - metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2007)

Twisted Sister - I wanna Rock


----------



## Heinz (Aug 27, 2007)

fuel - metallica live 2003


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 27, 2007)

Monkeys in Human Shape- Miles Beyond
(it's the rough mix of my uni band's album- comes out in about a month.
Have a look at MySpace.com - Miles Beyond - UK - Jazz / Fusion / Experimental - www.myspace.com/milesbeyondtherest )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2007)

Danzig - Mother


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing else matters - metallica - S&M


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2007)

Kittie - Brackish


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 29, 2007)

Black Betty- Spider Bait


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 30, 2007)

Maceo Parker- Sweet and Tangy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2007)

49ers Football Game


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 31, 2007)

Cold Hard Bitch- Jet


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 31, 2007)

NOFX- Lower


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 31, 2007)

Look what you've done- Jet


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2007)

Nightwish - The End of All Hope


----------



## Cota1992 (Sep 1, 2007)

Casting Crowns-What This World Needs


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 1, 2007)

The Toasters- Daddy Cry


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2007)

Metallica - To Live is to Die


----------



## Udet (Sep 1, 2007)

Does anyone know a song from Led Zeppellin named "Achilles Last Stand"?

What a great song! I am impressed.


----------



## Desert Fox (Sep 2, 2007)

St. Anger- Metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

Udet said:


> Does anyone know a song from Led Zeppellin named "Achilles Last Stand"?
> 
> What a great song! I am impressed.



Ofcourse any self respecting Hard Rock fan knows all of Led Zeps songs.

This song is off the album Presence recorded in 1976.

Personally not my favorite from them but still a great song.

And what am I listening to:

Megadeth - Gears of War


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2007)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

Skid Row - 18 and Life


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 2, 2007)

hmmm i feel like mmmm....
Ok ok got it.....
You Shook me all night long- AC/DC


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

Meat Loaf - Life is a Lemon and I want my money back


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2007)

Shinedown - Fly from the Inside


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## rogthedodge (Sep 5, 2007)

Can - Colchester University bootleg 17.05.75

Kate Rusby - Bitter Boy

Peter Bellamy - Death is Not The End


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 5, 2007)

Joker and the thief-Wolfmother


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2007)

wolfmother rate a meh from me.


Liberty - Steve Vai


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2007)

Shinedown - Fake


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah wolfmother is ok....
Anyway...
Highway to hell-AC/DC


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 6, 2007)

The Take Over, The Breaks Over - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 6, 2007)

Rob Zombie-The man without fear...


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 6, 2007)

Still Remains - the Serpent


----------



## Heinz (Sep 7, 2007)

ya honza - Frank zappa


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - Metal Heart


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 8, 2007)

Heading For The Light (Instrumental) - Traveling Wilburys
Devil's Been Busy - Traveling Wilburys


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

Motley Crue - Shes Got Looks to Kill


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Saturday night's alright for fighting- Elton John...
Feeling in a soft rock mood tonight....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2007)

New England Patriots vs. New York Jets


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

Black sabbath - War pigs


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2007)

Iced Earth - Declaration Day


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 11, 2007)

Whitesnake - Here I go again


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2007)

Rockytop....... John Denver

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2007)

Hammerfall - Allways will be


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 11, 2007)

Back in black-AC/DC


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 13, 2007)

Start me up - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2007)

Audioslave - What You Are


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2007)

Rage - Vanished in Haze


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2007)

Audioslave - Heaven's Dead


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2007)

Iced Earth - Ghost of Freedom


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2007)

AC/DC - Born to be Wild


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2007)

Metallica - -Human (Live)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 15, 2007)

The man in black - Johnny Cash


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2007)

Nickelback - Side of a Bullet


----------



## Marcel (Sep 16, 2007)

Therapy? - Epilepsy


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2007)

Bok Van Blerk - De La Rey


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2007)

49ers vs. Rams

Go Niners!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 16, 2007)

Whiskey in the jar - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2007)

Metallica - Killing Time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2007)

Grave Digger - Silence


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2007)

Nickelback - Hangnail


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 17, 2007)

nothing exept the radio.....all my cd's and my computer were lost when my house flooded


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2007)

AC/DC - Sin City (Live)


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 17, 2007)

20 good reasons- Thirsty Merc


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 18, 2007)

Paint it black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2007)

Metallica - 2 x 4


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - Heaven is a Lie


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2007)

System of a Down- Chop Suey


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix - I Don't Live Today


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2007)

Saxon - Court of the Crimson King


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2007)

Deep Purple - What's Goin' on Here


----------



## Heinz (Sep 20, 2007)

Holiday - Greenday!

( Getting into American idiot, some great arrangements )


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 20, 2007)

Cream - white room


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 20, 2007)

St. Jimmy- Greenday, decided to crack open that foder on my MP3 havn't listened to it for ages but meh felt like it....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2007)

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2007)

Godsmack - Livin in Sin


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2007)

Rush - Finding My Way


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 21, 2007)

Overhaulin theme song (I am gasoline)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 21, 2007)

Bill Engvall


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2007)

AC/DC - Rock Your Heart Out


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2007)

John Lee Hooker- It serve me right to suffer.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 21, 2007)

Don Henley- boys of summer


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2007)

Soundgarden - She Likes Surprises


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2007)

Godsmack - Temptation


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2007)

Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 21, 2007)

Scorpions- rock you like a hurricane


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2007)

Iron Maiden - The Unbeliever


----------



## Heinz (Sep 21, 2007)

dont tread on me - metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2007)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2007)

Deep Purple - Never Before


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2007)

Megadeth - Hanger 18


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2007)

Soundgarden - Boot Camp


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2007)

San Francisco 49ers vs. Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2007)

Snow Patrol - You're All I Have


----------



## JP Vieira (Sep 23, 2007)

Keanne


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2007)

Cinncinati Bengals vs. Seattle Seahawks


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2007)

Rush - Good News First


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 25, 2007)

Dio - Holy Diver


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2007)

Metallica - Frayed Ends of Sanity


----------



## Heinz (Sep 25, 2007)

Bleeding Me - Metallica ( S&M )


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2007)

Metallica - Carpe Diem Baby


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2007)

Demons and Wizards - Blood on my Hands


----------



## Heinz (Sep 26, 2007)

Only the good die young - iron maiden


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Powerslave - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2007)

Rush - Between the Wheels


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 28, 2007)

Larry the cable guy - Git-r-done


----------



## Heinz (Sep 29, 2007)

Disposable Heroes - Metallica ( live 2006)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 30, 2007)

rodney rude


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2007)

Soundgarden - Fell Blacks Days


----------



## Heinz (Oct 4, 2007)

Invisible Kid - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2007)

Shinedown - Better Version


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpent Offering.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2007)

Metallica - The Four Horsemen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Paronoid


----------



## Heinz (Oct 4, 2007)

King Nothing - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2007)

Shinedown - Yer Majesty


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2007)

Dio - Rainbow in the Dark


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ramones-Scattergun


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2007)

Shinedown - Simple Man


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 6, 2007)

Bob Marley-Redemption Song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2007)

Metallica - No Remorse


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 6, 2007)

Alabama-I just couldn't say no


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2007)

Edwin Starr - War


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 6, 2007)

Alison Krauss-Dreaming my dreams


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 9, 2007)

Team america - Montage


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 9, 2007)

AC/DC- Hells Bells


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2007)

Metallica - Phantom Lord


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 9, 2007)

George Thorogood-Gearjammer


----------



## david johnson (Oct 9, 2007)

bruckner: symphony #9

dj


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 9, 2007)

Fortunate son- Credence Clear Water Revival


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 10, 2007)

radar love - golden earring


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2007)

Within Temptation - Angels


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 10, 2007)

Cyndi Lauper- The Goonies Are Good

WTF?????
I had it playing very low and I just checked to see what it was.....I see the wife has been adding things to my playlists again...uggghhh....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2007)

Korn - Blind


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 10, 2007)

The Blood Hound Gang- The Bad Touch

Still trying to get that Cyndi Lauper taste out of my mouth...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 10, 2007)

Animals- Nickelback...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2007)

Nickelback - Someone that You're With


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 11, 2007)

David Arkinstone-Desert Crossing


----------



## Becca (Oct 11, 2007)

Strangely..all I can hear is some song on 'the Backyardigans' ..and in the immortal words of Homer Simpson.."urge to kill...rising..."


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 11, 2007)

Beethoven-Moonlight Sonata


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2007)

Metallica - The Call of Ktulu (Live)


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wish you well- Bernard Fanning


----------



## Heinz (Oct 11, 2007)

Kuolema Tekke Taiteilijan - Nightwish


----------



## Desert Fox (Oct 12, 2007)

Cocaine- Eric Clapton


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 12, 2007)

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 12, 2007)

Mojo Nixon and Skid Roper- She's vibrator Dependent


----------



## Desert Fox (Oct 12, 2007)

Sonne- Rammstein


----------



## Heinz (Oct 13, 2007)

schism - tool


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

Guns N Roses - Estranged


----------



## Pong (Oct 13, 2007)

Wilco-What's the world got in store


----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2007)

Mark Knopfler "Kill to get crimson"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2007)

Aerosmith - Fly Away From Here


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

Def Leppard - Bringing on the Heartache


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2007)

Nickelback - Follow You Home


----------



## Desert Fox (Oct 14, 2007)

Show Me How To Live- Audioslave


----------



## Heinz (Oct 14, 2007)

thoughtless - Evanescence


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 14, 2007)

Anthrax - Madhouse


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2007)

AC/DC - First Blood


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2007)

Chicago Bears vs. Minnesota Vikings


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2007)

AC/DC - If You Dare / South Africa vs. Argentina build up


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 14, 2007)

motorhead - whiplash


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2007)

AC/DC - Stiff Upper Lip


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2007)

Stone Sour - Inhale


----------



## Heinz (Oct 16, 2007)

blackened - Metallica ( live 2003 )


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 16, 2007)

B-52s-Vision of a Kiss


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2007)

Rush - The Fountain of Lamneth


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 16, 2007)

UB40-Watchdogs


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2007)

Rush - In the End


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2007)

Iron Maiden - No More Lies


----------



## Heinz (Oct 16, 2007)

master of puppetz - metallica ( live 2007 denmark )


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 17, 2007)

KISS - lick it up


----------



## Heinz (Oct 17, 2007)

mad world - gary jules


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2007)

Rush - Double Agent


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 17, 2007)

The Beatles- You know my Name


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2007)

Rush - Bravado


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bob Seger-Wait for me


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2007)

Rush - Cut to the Chase


----------



## Heinz (Oct 18, 2007)

no leaf clover - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2007)

Rush - Losing It


----------



## Heinz (Oct 18, 2007)

frantic - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2007)

Rush - Way the Wind Blows


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

Bush - Comedown


----------



## Heinz (Oct 19, 2007)

my world - metallica


st anger although poorly produced does chase away the frustrated blues.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2007)

Metallica - And Justice For All


----------



## Heinz (Oct 19, 2007)

ronnie - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2007)

Shinedown - 45


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2007)

Motorhead - Ace of Spades


----------



## Heinz (Oct 20, 2007)

my pleasant - the kinks


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 20, 2007)

invisible kid - metallica


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dervish-John Blessings


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2007)

Iced Earth - Dantes Inferno


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 20, 2007)

Donnigal X-Press- Pissed Off Paddy Barman


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## Heinz (Oct 20, 2007)

expendable youth - SLayer


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2007)

Metallica - The Memory Remains


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 21, 2007)

war pigs - black sabbath


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

Megadeth - Hanger 18


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hanker - Unsung Hero


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2007)

Trainwreck - Walk This Way


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 21, 2007)

Matisyahu-Unique is my dove


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

Metallica - Damage Inc.


----------

